# Where can you order custom background clings for your aquarium?



## nursethalia (Feb 5, 2013)

First of all, I should probably ask whether a cling would even work on my aquarium. I have the Aqueon 2.5 gallon mini bow, which I'm pretty sure is acrylic. Would a cling work, or are they only meant for glass tanks?

Secondly, is there somewhere online where you can upload your own image and have a customized cling sent to you? I don't like the designs our local pet store offers (plus they are all for tanks much larger than mine), and I'd really like to get this Aperture Science peeling logo as a background for my betta's tank!

I finally named him Wheatley, on account of his blue and white coloring, so I figured he ought to have a Portal-themed background.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at my avatar. I have a pastel something like yours except he's a crowntail. Yours is the first one I see that comes close. Kissin' cousins maybe? LOL :wave:


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I love your idea! I don't know of anywhere that could help you, but if you do find out, I'd love to be directed there as well! And I definitely want to see the finished product.  I love Portal.


----------



## nursethalia (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still Googling around, hopefully someone's done it before. If I don't find anything, I will probably just print it out on heavy paper and tape it to the back of the tank


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe go to one of them sign/sticker shop kind of places? where they do decals for windows/cars and so on?


----------

